# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  ГЛОБАЛЬНЫЙ ПРОРЫВ - TECHLABS CUP 2014

## Labs

Мы начинаем обратный отсчет дней до открытия 1-ого сезона крупнейшего киберфестиваля СНГ – TECHLABS CUP 2014!

Сегодня TECHLABS CUP – это не просто киберфестиваль!

Это сложное и масштабное событие, которое с нетерпением ждут не только в странах СНГ, но и во всем мире (мы надеемся). Это настоящий толчок в развитии киберспорта СНГ, который позволил его поклонникам получить признание в киберспорте как со стороны любителей, так и со стороны профессионалов мирового масштаба.

Да-да! Вы не ослышались! Участники фестиваля TECHLABS CUP сражаются за звание лучших на глазах у многотысячных аудиторий России, Украины, Казахстана, Беларуси. 

Более двух миллионов зрителей со всего мира следили в online за тем, как на Гранд-финале TECHLABS CUP 2013 команды с мировым именем сражались с достойными соперниками в захватывающих кибербаталиях!

Более 50 команд боролись за денежные призы в финалах TECHLABS CUP 2013 года. Увеличив почти на 50 000$ сумму, заявленную в начале прошлого года, общий призовой фонд финалов TECHLABS CUP 2013 превысил 290 000$. 

По подсчетам TECHLABS CUP, в 2013 году более 4 000 подарков  (наушников, флешек, мышек, винчестеров, планшетов, корпусов, мониторов и прочего) было разыграно среди участников фестиваля. Более 100 кг сувенирной продукции было подарено зрителям. Четверо гостей фестиваля стали настоящими звездами Рунета, благодаря своему активному участию в конкурсах.

«Стремительно расширяя масштабы киберспортивного фестиваля, помимо насыщенной программы из 5 сезонов и мощнейшего Гранд-финала,  в этом году TECHLABS CUP подготовил грандиозный сюрприз мирового масштаба. Именно благодаря этому событию, 2014 год станет еще более насыщенным и запоминающимся в мировом киберспорте», - поделился секретом генеральный директор TECHLABS CUP CIS Алексей Бурдыко. 

У тебя есть все шансы провести ярко 2014 год вместе с TECHLABS CUP CIS! Будь в теме и следи за новостями!

----------

